# Adriana Lima Rec



## LATiNAxBELLA (Apr 10, 2009)

I love Adrianas makeup in this picture! Can someone please give me recs for what shes wearing on her cheeks, eyes, and lips using all Mac products? Thanks!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay shes freaking beautiful! lol

I would say:

All that Glitters e/s -from lid to brow
Soft Brown e/s -blend thru crease, extend outwards at the corners for the smokey look u see in the photo

Sunbasque blush
Gold Deopsit MSF to highlight nose,forehead,chin,cheeks

Pink Lemonade and Enchantress Lipglasses


----------



## moonlit (Apr 13, 2009)

I can see some countouring on the sides of her forehead


----------



## SweetCheeks (Apr 19, 2009)

Sunbasque blush, Laguna bronzer
Woodwinked eyeshadow, teddy liner smudged, Shroom eyeshadow to highlight


----------



## kimmy (Apr 19, 2009)

these threads might be helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 adriana is wearing the same makeup in the photos posted in those threads, as well!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/a...makeup-117500/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/a...ake-up-112378/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/2...pe-them-91763/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/a...uestion-87472/


----------

